# fulfillment service question...



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

are there a lot of peole out there using u.s. based fulfillment services that live, or base their company outside of the u.s. (especially canada)? are there any 'setbacks' or problems with customer orders, etc, that arise because of logistics, customs, duty, or otherwise?

would love to hear some opinions on it. thanks in advance for all of your help.

m


----------

